# [emerge] Error al compilar xulrunner de icecat

## chebak

Cuando hago ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -auv icecat
> 
> 

 

me aparece:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

empieza a configurar el xulrunner, pero antes de empezar a compilar me aparece este error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> >>> Starting parallel fetch
> ...

 

Mi configuracion es:

 *Quote:*   

> mjolnir lib # emerge --info =net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.7-r1
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1-lt i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Ya probe con eliminar el libpng 14 e instalar solamente el 12, ambos juntos como slots pero nada!!!

Alguien le paso lo mismo??? tiene aluna solución??? tendria que reinstalar el gtk+???

----------

## chebak

Ya lo he solucionado.

Me base en este enlace:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gentoo-pr.org/node/22
> 
> 

 

Igual gracias por brindarme este espacio

----------

